
Politics That Work - jwellt
http://politicsthatwork.com/
======
nikkettt
Some of these graphs are quite depressing. This one [1] about budget
priorities in the US seems completely skewed. Can anyone confirm the
truthfulness of the sources?

[1] [http://politicsthatwork.com/graphs/trump-budget-
priorities](http://politicsthatwork.com/graphs/trump-budget-priorities)

